# Vertex TSC 2004 - Beschichtung/Aufkleber



## ede z. (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Phil,

ich habe bitte ein paar Fragen zum Vertex Team Scandium:


a) Ist der Rahmen pulverbeschichtet oder nasslackiert? (Ein Händler sagte mir, Scandiumrahmen könne man nicht pulverbeschichten.)


b) Ist die weiß/rote Beschichtung die oberste Schicht, oder befindet sich darüber noch Klarlack/Klarpulver?


c) Sind alle Aufkleber unterlackiert - also nicht nur die Schriftzüge "Rocky Mountain" und "Vertex Team SC", sondern auch die Aufkleber "ST3" (Kettenstrebe), "Built in Canada" (Sitzstrebe) und das gelbe "Easton"-Emblem (Oberrohr)? 

Wenn ohne Beschädigung der Rahmenbeschichtung möglich, würde ich die Aufkleber "ST3", "Built in Canada" und das gelbe "Easton"-Emblem nämlich gerne entfernen.


d) Haben Sie vielleich ein Foto des 2004er Rahmen in Seitenansicht? 

Das offizielle Produktfoto ist ja von schräg vorne, und da kann ich nicht erkennen, ob die Aufkleber "ST3" und "Built in Canada" bei dem 2004er Rahmen genauso aussehen wie bei dem 2003er. Am liebsten würde ich mir den Rahmen natürlich im Original ansehen, aber trotz einiger Telefonate finde ich keinen Händler in NRW, der das Teil auf Lager hat.


e) Müssen Sitzrohr, Tretlagergehäuse und Steuerrohr noch vom Händler nachbearbeitet werden, oder wird der Rahmen bereits perfekt vorbereitet ausgeliefert?


Danke für Ihre Hilfe

ede


----------



## Phil Claus (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ede,

a. das Vertex Team Scandium ist nasslackiert, da ansonsten der Scandium Rahmen durch nochmaliges Erhitzen seine Fahrcharakteristik verlieren würde.

b. Klarlack ist als letzte Schicht auf dem Rahmen aufgetragen.

c. Seit dem Baujahr 2003 sind sämtliche Aufkleber unterlackiert, d.h. können nicht entfernt werden.

d. Gemäss meinen Informationen hast Du bereits einen Händler kontaktiert, welcher Rahmen zur Begutachtung hat (das Element hat übrigens den gleichen Paintjob). Sollte dies inkorrekt sein, bitte ich Dich um Kontaktaufnahme.

e. Der Rahmen ist perfekt vorbereitet, d.h. es müssen keine der von Dir genannten Arbeiten vorgenommen werden.

Solltest Du Deinen Traumrahmen nicht in NRW finden können kannst Du mich jederzeit nochmals kontaktieren um eine entsprechende Suche unter unseren Händlern einzuleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede z. (25. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> d. Gemäss meinen Informationen hast Du bereits einen Händler kontaktiert, welcher Rahmen zur Begutachtung hat (das Element hat übrigens den gleichen Paintjob). Sollte dies inkorrekt sein, bitte ich Dich um Kontaktaufnahme.



Hallo Phil,

bisher habe ich vielleicht 5 Händler in NRW bzw. Hessen kontaktiert, die aber alle auskunftsgemäß keinen 2004er Vertex TSC zur Ansicht da hatten. Nach dem Element habe ich die Händler nicht gefragt, weil der Paintjob im Bereich der Kettenstreben ja etwas unterschiedlich ist - mir geht es insbesondere darum, wie beim 2004er Vertex die Hinterbau-Aufkleber aussehen. Beim 2003er (den habe ich letztes Jahr schon mal irgendwo gesehen) ist der "ST3" Aufkleber nach meiner Erinnerung ziemlich auffällig ferrarirot, das finde ich persönlich nicht so schön. Ich hoffe darauf, dass beim 2004er zumindest die Farbe des "ST3" Aufklebers dezenter ist. Dass der Sattelstützendurchmesser beim 2004er nun 27,2 mm beträgt, finde ich sowieso besser.

Falls du (oder jemand anders) ein entsprechendes Foto hast (hat), bin ich daher dankbarer Abnehmer. (Leider reicht es bei mir auch nicht ganz, um mich am Start bei irgendwelchen Marathons neben Karl Platt einzureihen ;-) und seinen Rahmen zu begutachten.)

Ansonsten warte ich mal die noch ausstehende Antwort eines Händlers ab und komme bei Bedarf gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, mir bei der Suche behilflich zu sein.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort,

ede


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ede,

Big Wheel in Oer-Erkenschwick (siehe www.bikeaction.de - Dealer Search) bestätigte mir, das Sie (vielleicht nur bis zu diesem Wochenende) ein Vertex TSc zur Besichtigung bereitstehen haben. Ich empfehle Dir eine schnellstmögliche Kontaktaufnahme, und Nein, uns liegt kein weiterer Pic des Frames vor, sorry.


----------



## ede z. (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Phil,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe heute vormittag bei Big Wheel angerufen, aber es handelte sich um ein Kundenrad, das der Kunde bereits gestern wieder abgeholt hat.

Ich habe aber im www inzwischen ein Foto des Rahmens in Seitenansicht gefunden (leider in niedriger Auflösung).

Markus


----------

